# Welcome to new moderator in machine scraping & restoration forum



## Richard King (Jul 25, 2013)

It is my honor to welcome Phil Perry an old friend and student to be our new Moderator.  He is also a Master Watchmaker and he can tell you about his career.  I just know he attended one of the classes I had up here in MN I'm guessing 20 years ago.  I believe his first scraping job was a small lathe he had in his shop in Roberts WI just after the class.  He now resides in Kansas and by accident someone reported a South Bend lathe on Craigslist and called it Gold Plated . It's Me Bernie PM'ed me about an  old student  and the gold plated tread on South Bend Forum...I looked it up and noticed it was in Kansas and got me thinking it was and he told me he was moving to  Kansas way back when.  I called the number on the CL ad and sure enough it was him.  I talked to his wife as Phil was out, he later called when I was out and talked to my wife.....lol  ... I'm not exactly sure when he joined up, Bernie must have told him... , but I noticed he started to show and tell about his machines that he restores to better then new.....We exchanged conversations on the following post.  He also repairs indicators and I had him repair a Inter-Rapid I had back then too...   Everyone please welcome Phil, he tells me he is a bit shy, so if he takes a while to get used to us, don't be concerned.   I am so happy and proud he has joined us here.  One of the Kid's   makes me proud.... His work is excellent as you will see.   Thanks Bernie!!    Rich

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/15804-Gold-plated-9A?highlight=gold+plated


----------



## DMS (Jul 25, 2013)

Welcome Phil. Glad to have you, and thanks for sharing your knowledge and expertise with us. I've been here for a few years now, and you won't find a nicer group of folks than the people here.


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 25, 2013)

Phil,
Since Richard King vouches for you, I'm excited to learn from you! 
Thanks for being here.

Daryl 
MN


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 25, 2013)

I always appreciated the teacher-student relationship, and it makes me so happy when that energy can go back to the the teacher too.

Phil is a very interesting person to talk to (no pressure Phil!   ...  And I am happy that he will be a part of this very supportive, inspiring, and helpful forum.  This has really become my "go to" place as well.  

Phil sent me a number of images to post to the other thread, but I am now glad I was delayed.  Now I can post them here!  I promise to do so in the next few days...

Bernie


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 25, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Phil!  Don't listen to everything Richard tells you....  we're not all as crazy as he says....  only some of us are. :rofl:


----------



## PurpLev (Jul 26, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

Phil free to reach out and say hi or ask questions (see what I did there...  )

aaah... it's friday


----------



## silent_scubaman (Jul 28, 2013)

Welcome,

I am looking forward to learn more about the subject.  Will you be setting up scraping classes and posting schedules of the events?
Welcome again,  Robert


----------

